# Mindmapping Tool für Windows und Android gesucht



## mnuesser (21 Oktober 2021)

Kennt jemand ein Mindmapping Tool,
welches gut zu bedienen ist, und sowohl unter Windows als auch Android läuft?
Ohne Internetzwang?


----------



## JSEngineering (21 Oktober 2021)

Moin,

guck Dir mal Freemind an. Die hatten mal meine ich eine eigene App für Android, scheint es aber nicht mehr zu geben. Beim googeln stößt man dann aber auf Zmind, das kompatibel zu Freemind sein soll.


----------



## trobo (21 Oktober 2021)

Xmind - Full-featured mind mapping and brainstorming tool.
					

Boost efficiency both in work and life. Millions of people love it.




					www.xmind.net
				




Bisher das beste Tool wenn man keine Abstriche machen möchte. In Kombination mit einem Android Tablet bis jetzt sehr gerne in Verwendung.


----------



## mnuesser (21 Oktober 2021)

Danke, aktuell habe ich beim Surfen die Software EdrawMind gefunden von Wondershare,
das sieht ganz gut aus, teste es gerade mal...

https://www.edrawsoft.com/de/edrawmind/ 

Interessant finde ich auch die Software EdrawMax  für Diagramme









						EdrawMax | All in One Diagramming Tool
					

EdrawMax is a versatile diagramming tool that can create over 280 types of diagrams such as flowcharts, org charts, infographics, Gantt charts, p&id, etc.




					www.edrawsoft.com
				




Muss ja auch nicht Freeware sein, ich bezahl auch für gute Software... Aber lieber kein Abo-Modell


----------



## trobo (21 Oktober 2021)

Stimmt, gut dass du die erwähnst, die hatte ich mal vor längerer Zeit auf dem Schirm, da gab es aber noch einige Feature Unterschiede. Mal nochmal anschauen


----------



## mnuesser (21 Oktober 2021)

Ich habe beides als Testversion installiert und bin echt beeindruckt. Ok, die Software kostet Geld, aber das ist OK. Es gibt so Kombiangebote wo man Lebenszeitupdates bekommt, oder man macht nen Abo.
In den Apps findet man jede Menge Vorlagen, HowTo Videos und Schritt für Schritt Anleitungen.
Selbst auf Youtube gibts viel zu schauen...

Einzig die Android-Apps habe ich noch nicht getestet, das mache ich nachher im Hotel.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (22 Oktober 2021)

JSEngineering schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> guck Dir mal Freemind an. Die hatten mal meine ich eine eigene App für Android, scheint es aber nicht mehr zu geben. Beim googeln stößt man dann aber auf Zmind, das kompatibel zu Freemind sein soll.


Freemind ist irgendwann stehen geblieben, aktuell gibt es als aktiven Fork






						After redirect from the old media wiki - Freeplane Documentation
					






					www.freeplane.org
				




Das nutze ich, aber nur auf dem Desktop.


----------



## Blockmove (22 Oktober 2021)

Freemind habe ich früher auch genutzt.
Irgendwann bin ich auf OneNote von Microsoft umgestiegen.
Ist kein Mindmap, sondern eher ein "Notizzettel".
Passt aber auch zur Arbeitsweise.


----------



## mnuesser (27 Oktober 2021)

Hallo zusammen,
nochmal als kurze Rückmeldung:

Ich habe jetzt ein paar Tage rumgespielt und bleibe tatsächlich bei der Software von Wondershare.
Werde mir nach der 14 Tage Testzeit die Software als Bundle kaufen mit edrawMind und edrawMax.
Beide sind unkompliziert zu bedienen, die Mindmapping Software unter Android läuft auch gut.
Kostet zwar Geld, aber ich verdiene schließlich auch Geld damit.
Danke nochmal für alle Vorschläge.


----------



## delfin (18 Dezember 2022)

Hallo mnuesser,
wie ist deine Erfahrung nach einem Jahr?
Würde mich sehr freuen, wenn du das teilst!
Beste Grüße


----------

